# 3-4 guys looking for club SE Ga



## XJfire75 (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys anyone got a club with a few openings?

Trying to find one with decently priced dues and like minded members. 3 active Army guys and a Firefighter. 

PM me or shoot a text to 9122478682. Thanks!

Closer to Savannah the better.


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 2, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## XJfire75 (May 3, 2012)

Do far man. Thanks tho!.


----------



## Pine Ridge (May 3, 2012)

*Camden County Still Hunting*

Have 1700 acres in northern Camden county. Dues are $750. Have camp with electricity and water with RV hookups. If interested PM me or call.
Roger
912-674-5750


----------



## XJfire75 (May 6, 2012)

That's too far in the other direction than I'd wanna go too man. 

Me an the guys got together an settled on trying to find a club in NW Bryan, Bulloch, Effingham, Screven, Jenkins, Emmanuel, Tattnall, Liberty, Treutlen, Candler, Evans, or Toombs. Thanks!


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (May 16, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas.  dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols county georgia 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia

if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Steven Sipes (229) 300-6151


----------



## westbrook (Jun 9, 2012)

Have club in Washington County. Deer,Hogs, Turkeys,Ducks & Predators. Campsite with elect. Call 478-552-8811 or 478-232-6250. 500 acres


----------



## Bluesprings (Jun 20, 2012)

Blue Springs Hunting club- 65 miles from savannah.... 4,700 acres - 5 1/2 miles of planted power line and 3 miles of black creek run through club. Quality deer managed for 7 years. 13 club power line stands, personal food plots.
Camp site with power, sewer & water. Deer, turkey & hog hunting, fishing pond. Savannah River boat landing access.
(25 members max, only 7 spots available) located off hwy 24 between newington and sylvania
$1,500 (no dog hunting)


----------



## XJfire75 (Jun 27, 2012)

Still 1-2 of us looking. 

Trying to stay under $750 or so. 

Thanks


----------



## snowbuck (Jun 27, 2012)

call me 229-848-3573 details


----------



## HDDyna06 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Some Folks Crack Me Up*

Its a $1 too much, a mile too far, I need my "close" friends to be able to hunt for free, I need you to tell me the best stand location because I cannot scout outside of deer season. I have 5 kids and a wife who all need to hunt under my membership and they will want to bring their friends. I cant make workdays because, well, I just cant make them.

Since the state says 10 Doe and 2 Bucks, why does my friends and family count against my membership if they have their own license? So unfair.

There is PLENTY of land for lease. Pick a tract out, pay it out of your pocket then try to get your members to repay you.  

I wish I could hava BIG Party with all the Lease Holders and Club Presidents thats out there. We need a list of potential members who simply dont understand. 

And yes, my Lease is PAID and Full.  6,000acres w/ 28 members.  

It just cracks me up to see the same potential members STILL looking for a CLUB for years now.


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 1, 2012)

HDDyna06 said:


> Its a $1 too much, a mile too far, I need my "close" friends to be able to hunt for free, I need you to tell me the best stand location because I cannot scout outside of deer season. I have 5 kids and a wife who all need to hunt under my membership and they will want to bring their friends. I cant make workdays because, well, I just cant make them.
> 
> Since the state says 10 Doe and 2 Bucks, why does my friends and family count against my membership if they have their own license? So unfair.
> 
> ...





Really? Acting like you know me? You're sadly mistaken. Take your b/s elsewhere and I appreciate you bumping my thread with your useless nonsense. Figured you woulda had better things to do than this... smh


----------



## bcsbuddy (Jul 5, 2012)

We have a family club with 1500 acres located in Jefferson Co.  just outside Louisville Ga. We have hardwood, pine, swamp and agricultural fields. We have deer, turkey, hog, rabbits, bobcats, a few quail and coyotes. We have a campsite with no electric. Dues are $715.00 which is a family membership including spouse and children under 18. We have had this property for over 20 years and have never seen a prettier piece of land anywhere. We have a total of 22 members of which about 8 are avid hunters, the rest are one or two times a year. We do not “assign” hunting areas, all of the property is open to all members. New members have the same privileges as old members when it comes to “good spots”. Would be happy to talk to you more. Give me a call at 770-480-7936.
Brent


----------



## EMT36296 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a 1300 acre tract in Clinch Co. The tract is about 40 miles from I-75 in Valdosta. Dues are $700. We have deer, turkeys & some hogs. As a bonus, you can kill all the yotes that you please!!!!!!


----------

